# 300zx starting issues



## 300zx90 (May 9, 2010)

hey whats going on guys
I just bought a 1990 300zx NA this morning. I know they are known to be hard to maintain but regardless I love the car. 

ISSUE:
My problem is first the car wont start, I got a new battery and it turns over like it did with the old battery but still didnt start. After trying for a while it starts but only if I pump gas while I m turning the key. I have to keep giving it gas or it eventually shuts off.

Second when I was bringing it home on the highway I noticed a fair bit of smoke coming from the passenger side (beneath the dash) I m guessing I got an exhaust leak? 

any suggestions ??


----------



## verycooljdm (Dec 7, 2010)

How much did you get the car for?


----------

